# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  En 15 años Chile podría perder las abejas o convertirse en su último refugio

## Polinizaciones

La población de abejas disminuye un 8,0% cada año, lo que proyectado a quince años se convertirá en un serio peligro de extinción para la especie. Las abejas podrían desaparecer de Chile en sólo quince años, pero el país austral también podría convertirse en el último refugio de estos laboriosos y benéficos insectos, según dijeron hoy a Efe los expertos de la ONG Plan Bee.La población de abejas disminuye un 8,0% cada año, lo que proyectado a quince años se convertirá en un serio peligro de extinción para la especie, advierte Paula Pedreros, cofundadora de la organización.La paradoja es que Chile, debido a sus condiciones geográficas y recursos hídricos, también podría convertirse en el último refugio de las abejas, cuya existencia está amenazada por igual en todo el mundo, debido a factores que resultan comunes en los cuatro puntos cardinales. "La sequía, deforestación, el uso de pesticidas, las antenas de la telefonía celular, torres de alta tensión, cultivos transgénicos y la invasión de especies invasoras, como las avispas africanas llamadas 'chaquetas amarillas' en Chile", enumeró Paula Pedreros.  "Es fundamental darse cuenta de que nuestra existencia como seres humanos depende de la vida de las abejas, ellas son ahora el principal indicador de que nuestro planeta está agonizando", subrayó. Tras analizar más de 52.000 colmenas en dos años en las regiones chilenas de Coquimbo y Valparaíso, los profesionales de Rejipro, una empresa chilena dedicada a la extracción de propóleos, se percataron de que era necesario crear un 'plan B' para trabajar por la concienciación de la sociedad sobre la conservación de las abejas.La forma de contrarrestar estas adversidades comienza, según Pedreros, "por pedir a los habitantes de Chile que planten flores, para poder recuperar y mantener la población de abejas".Hay que tener presente "que este proyecto ayudará a descontaminar la tierra" remarcó la experta.Plan Bee ha emprendido también una amplia campaña en los colegios, enseñando a los jóvenes la importancia de la abeja en la vida diaria y promoviendo la instalación de colmenas urbanas en Santiago, la capital chilena."Estamos creando espacios para la biodiversidad, ya tenemos la primera reserva de abejas en Los Molles (pueblo costero a 300 kilómetros al norte de Santiago) y esperamos de aquí a fin de año tener al menos dos más", explicó Pedreros.Sin embargo, desde la ONG reclaman "medidas del gobierno para evitar la desaparición de las abejas", razón por la cual han escrito cartas a los ministros de Agricultura (Carlos Furche) y del Medio Ambiente (Pablo Badenier) denunciando la utilización de plaguicidas neonicotinoides en los cultivos.Tales sustancias, "están perjudicando gravemente la población de abejas, de otros insectos polinizadores y de aves silvestres", protestó Paula Pedreros.La desaparición de las abejas supondría además la pérdida de miles de empleos que dependen directamente del trabajo de estos insectos, especialmente en el ámbito rural.Asimismo, provocaría un a drástica disminución de los ingresos del sector frutícola y transformaría la cadena alimentaria tal y como la conocemos, razones suficientes para pasar a la acción y evitar que se extingan en los próximos 15 años, concluyó la experta.   www.polinizaciones.com   Temas similares: Chile sí une a la cruzada internacional Salvar Por A Las Abejas mielíferas Artículo: Perú podría convertirse en exportador de lima dulce ante gran demanda internacional Artículo: Perú podría convertirse en primer proveedor de cafés especiales en próximos seis años Artículo: Perú podría convertirse en importante exportador de arroz pilado de América Latina, afirma Adex Artículo: Perú podría convertirse al 2021 en el primer receptor de IED entre los países del Pacífico sudamericano

----------

